# [price check] new 3DS XL with dual IPS screen



## petethepug (Dec 7, 2016)

So about a few days ago I got a new 3DS XL with dual ips screens from a pool innconent that had happend a few weeks ago with my red 3DS. It was a re-gift from what happend basically, and well yeah.

The one that was bought was around $400 USD, it was the majoras mask dual IPS 3DS, it was used however it came with a physical copy of Pokémon Alpha Sapphire, a charger, and a digital version of Xenoblade Chronicles.

I know it kind of sounds like a no brainer question, but generally how much money did you choose to spend on a new 3DS XL with IPS screen(s)? I have never went over $200 USD for just a top screen so it seems kind of unreal to get a $400 console for both screens (too & bottom.)


----------



## Gnarmagon (Dec 12, 2016)

I wouldn't pay the 400$
Max.250$ in my Opinion ^^


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 16, 2016)

And what price do you consider it when your dual IPS screened 3DS breaks and you gotta replace a screen and all you find available are TN panel screens for sale as replacements. 

All replacement screens I've seen available are all TN based. I would price check your dual IPS screened 3DS as the same as a regular 3DS.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Dec 16, 2016)

Dual IPS?...250 MAX and it better be mint too.


----------



## munchy_cool (Feb 19, 2017)

auhsoj77 said:


> CHECK THIS OUT --> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...014081?hash=item3d33ad8201:g:H6gAAOSw2gxYqPC6


a seller with 0 eBay score ...its overpriced as anything ..


----------



## jmhannz (Apr 18, 2017)

$250 max, especially for a basic black


----------



## Mazamin (Apr 18, 2017)

I paid 130€ for a dual ips new 3ds xl monster hunter LE lol, used like new


----------



## jmhannz (Apr 18, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> I paid 130€ for a dual ips new 3ds xl monster hunter LE lol, used like new


yeah I hate you


----------



## nero99 (Apr 18, 2017)

As others have said, $250 max for a pre owned dual ips. I mean, it doesnt cost Nintendo much to make the screens.


----------



## jmhannz (Apr 18, 2017)

nero99 said:


> As others have said, $250 max for a pre owned dual ips. I mean, it doesnt cost Nintendo much to make the screens.


nope. Nintendo are just jack a$$es. Can honestly replace it yourself if you are up for the challenge too if you get a TN panel


----------

